# Man runs at least 5 miles every day



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This should encourage those who say they can't do it for whatever reason.

Man has run at least 5 miles every day since '79; equivalent to circling Earth at least 3 times.

In 30 years, it's never been too cold for Matt Savagehttp://www.nydailynews.com/topics/Matt+Savage to run.Or too hot.
Or too wet.
Or even too dark.

Savage has run at least five miles every single day since Sept. 1, 1979 - including Jan. 3, 1997, the day he married Betty Savage, and every day on the cruise ship during their honeymoon.
​
"At this point, I'm addicted," Savage said. "I hope to run into my 90s. My grandfather was my size and lived to 102 and was still walking around his orchard down south."
There's not an ounce of fat visible anywhere on Savage's trim, chiseled 5-8 frame. Savage, who turned 59 on Feb. 13, still sports a 28-inch waistline and tips the scales at 138 pounds.
Savage won't eat bread (except garlic bread the day before a marathon), but downs a half-dozen regular colas daily - a legacy from his 26-year career as a sales manager for a soft drink company.
Although he's meticulously recorded every last mile he's run, he's never bothered to total them all up.
"I have a running log for every day of every year. I run, then I have dinner and sit down and write in my book: How I felt, who I ran with - the basic things. And anything significant that happens in my life.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...alent-circling-earth-3-times-article-1.196369


​


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

6 regular sodas a day!? That's a lot of darn sugar! I guess he needs the energy. Oh, but he won't touch that evil bread. Gotta watch that figure! Haha.

Good for him though. He puts my meager 2 miles every other day to shame for sure. :b


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

kudos to him. I can't even run around my neighborhood lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah good for him. On a good day I might walk a half a mile.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been running since March 27, 2000. I started out at 1mi once a week. By the end of the first summer, it was two miles three times a week.Now, weather/time permitting, I run six miles four times a week - it's been that way for several years now. It can be hard on the joints to run too often. In the summer, if I run any further, I would have to leave out something to drink due to the dehydration I face. Paxil makes me sweat BIG TIME. BUT, it really wears me out so the anxiety diminishes.

I just ran six miles late last night :lol.

Running can be good for the nerves.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A treadmill? Running in the bitter cold is very demanding. You start breathing heavily fairly easily


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i ran a good eight miles (5 in the mourning and three at night) a day everyday for like a year and a half.... then i started to get injuries and had to quit


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

lol i love how these writers try to make him sound like hercules or achillies or some crap. Chiseled body. He is 138 at 5'8 nothing chiseled there. Long exercise is bad for your health. HIIT is much better.

I find it interesting that you posted this here to motivate people who think they can't do it yet you were the one who said going to the gym is a waste of time and that you were too lazy to do it.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

afff said:


> lol i love how these writers try to make him sound like hercules or achillies or some crap. Chiseled body. He is 138 at 5'8 nothing chiseled there. Long exercise is bad for your health.* HIIT is much better.*
> 
> I find it interesting that you posted this here to motivate people who think they can't do it yet you were the one who said going to the gym is a waste of time and that you were too lazy to do it.


this


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

afff said:


> lol i love how these writers try to make him sound like hercules or achillies or some crap. Chiseled body. He is 138 at 5'8 nothing chiseled there. Long exercise is bad for your health. HIIT is much better.
> 
> I find it interesting that you posted this here to motivate people who think they can't do it yet you were the one who said going to the gym is a waste of time and that you were too lazy to do it.


I said it does nothing for SA and I do get lazy but I have to do it now, recommended by doctor to help with high blood pressure caused by genetics which have caused damage to kidneys, so its like I'm doing it only because I have to


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow 5 miles a day? I've only recently just about managed to put together the motivation to row 3km every other day (and for me that's an achievement lol). Wouldn't mind getting a bit fitter but could never see me doing that much. 

Always amazes me the level of commitment people can have towards their fitness. I would like to be a healthy size but beyond that I know I would just start getting bored. Ideally I'd like to get into the habit of doing activities I enjoy which exercise is a part of. Would really love it if I could get into walking holidays etc. (I have one planned but it's going to take me a while to save up for it). 

Good for Mr Savage for having the commitment to keep going for so long. I hope he does manage to keep running until his 90s if that is what he wants :yes.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Your body can do much more than you think it can. I learned that in the military. The first time we ran in basic training I stopped to catch my breath. I told the drill sergeant I think I made a mistake and that I'm not cut out for this. He assured me in his own way that I could indeed do it and would do it. He was right! I ran my *** off. I went from sedentary to a 2 mile run in one day.


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

~ LOL...You guys. 5 miles might seem like an all day affair, but I use to speed walk 6 miles a day, 6 days a week, every day of every week. Sometimes even a little more on days I would venture off from my route. I use to start as soon as I hit the pavement outside of my apartment building entrance in upper Manhattan, and would make my way across The George Washington Bridge into New Jersey & back again. And on average, thanks to my Garmin Foot Pedometer/Heart Rate monitor I would log in anywhere from 1 hr & 16 min (if I jogged some) to 1 hr & 26 min if I just walked briskly without stopping. Aiding me also was the over 10, 465 ipod song count which was an immense help, I never got bored. And how could I when I had that amazing view walking over the Hudson River on that bridge. Did I mention I lost 35 pounds doing this? And it was the perfect way to start the day.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Walk about 6 miles each day. Fat belly, trim body.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Now thats self discipline!


----------



## madeinengland (May 6, 2013)

awesome, makes me want to go for a run now, probably do 5 laps of a playing field not 5 miles


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't think this is healthy; it's good to stay in shape, but running is a stress and too much stress can lead to health problems. I wouldn't be surprised to hear of someone who engages in this sort of regiment over a long period of time dropping dead from a heart attack while running.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

afff said:


> . He is 138 at 5'8 nothing chiseled there. Long exercise is bad for your health.


At his height that's a healthy weight. Of course here in America people are shocked to see somebody who can see their junk without looking in a mirror. I guarantee he is in better shape than the people who just sit alone and look at internet forums all day.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

That just makes me feel tired for him.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

CoolRanch said:


> At his height that's a healthy weight. Of course here in America people are shocked to see somebody who can see their junk without looking in a mirror. I guarantee he is in better shape than the people who just sit alone and look at internet forums all day.


 138 at 5'8 is a skinny runners build. Stop making him out to be some adonis.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

CoolRanch said:


> At his height that's a healthy weight. Of course here in America people are shocked to see somebody who can see their junk without looking in a mirror. I guarantee he is in better shape than the people who just sit alone and look at internet forums all day.


Just because it's a healthy weight according to some calculator, doesn't mean he's not skinny.

You can be fairly big and still be in shape, and personally I'd rather be this way myself.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Good on him.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I read something recently about how the heart needs days off to recover and overtraining (like long distance running) can actually prematurely age one's heart. I guess too much of a good thing can become a bad thing...


----------



## oss628 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sadly, this doesn't motivate me, it just makes me feel even worse about the fact that I run 0 miles per day.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

oss628 said:


> Sadly, this doesn't motivate me, it just makes me feel even worse about the fact that I run 0 miles per day.


Walk. Still good cardio.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Why the hell would i run 5 miles every day lol.

good for him, but everyone has a passion and this isnt one of them. its all about putting your mind to it effectively, easier said than done!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

He must have some damn good knees. I get runner's knee if I run any more than 4 or 5 days a week.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

cmed said:


> He must have some damn good knees. I get runner's knee if I run any more than 4 or 5 days a week.


 Yeah, the wear and tear starts catching up with me too. Then again, I tend to run/exercise hard. I could never do cardio every day, simply because I tend annihilate myself when I go to the gym. 4 or 5 sessions a week is probably more than enough.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

afff said:


> 138 at 5'8 is a skinny runners build. Stop making him out to be some adonis.


Jealous much?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm exhausted after reading about all that running. I need to remain seated for another couple of hours, to recover.


----------



## Chaos Fighter (Aug 3, 2011)

Onepunch man, is that you?


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

I probably walk that much, since I don't own a car and am outside constantly during the day. However, I fail to see the health consciousness of so much soda. Soda, we discovered, is really not healthy.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Good for him. I don't have any reasons to be running 5 miles a day. I have to be a rockstar for god sakes!


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

This guy is lying. 5 miles everyday yeah right. If he did that he would have tendinitis or chomdromalacia by now. Or some other overuse injury. The body needs rest.


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

So he can run, seems to be in good shape etc.. He's feeding his body crap by drinking the sodas, and probably eats and drinks other junk too.. It will catch up to him eventually, and I very much doubt he'll make it to be the age range of his grandfather of 102.. If he's happy and content though then good for him, not something I would want to emulate at all myself.. Seems silly to work the body like that and then feed it low grade gmo corn sugar to the tune of 50-60+ teaspoons a day, not to mention all the other chemical lab junk that's in those drinks and whatever else he likes to consume.. To each their own...


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

No excuses


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha, I call B.S. Are you telling me, in all those years, there wasn't just 1 day where he woke up with the flu? Who'd go running if you've got the shakes and coughing up a storm? No way hoser!


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Running is good but still i am happy with my regular gym exercise..


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I ran two miles once.


----------



## dauns (Jun 2, 2013)

exercise really does nothing for SA. it does lift your mood a little though. I exercise as often I can, 3-6 times a week. Only reason I do it is so I feel like I accomplished something during the day, which lets me sleep better at night. If I go a day without it, I lay in bed stressing how I just "wasted another day".. I am very harsh on myself when I don't exercise. but in the end, my SA is still pretty bad and I have conversations with no one. ever. :[


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Five miles every morning is really nothing once you're physically conditioned for it. 

I used to know a retired coast guard guy who used to run to work every morning. rain or shine.. I think during winter there was an exception. especially during those blizzards we get. 
That's got to be at least a ten mile run each way. Every morning you saw him in his spider man suit (standard issued CG colors) running to work. 
Change into his suit and tie when he arrived. They had a communal shower obviously.. Guy was in his 50's. That family moved out of town years ago.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

Work out to be fit and sexy? Hell no... I'm training for the Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## KeithJorgensen (Apr 26, 2013)

I probably walk that much, am outside always throughout the day and because I do not own an automobile. Nevertheless, I don't realize the health consciousness of so much soda. Pop, we found, is really not wholesome.


----------

